# Pass rate



## lavadave (Dec 27, 2006)

So it looks like the pass rate was a little higher this year. I'm thinking that they may have knocked out a few of the questions. I know I thought that at least one of them was a bad question. What do people think about the higher pass rate.


----------



## scottiesei (Dec 27, 2006)

There were a few bad ?'s on October's exam. A few on April's as well. This test seemed easier than April's, maybe that had something to do with it.


----------

